# [SOLVED] Word 2007 table Issues



## Nabonidus (May 29, 2010)

I've had this problem for a while now and either its a really simple fix or no body else gets it because I can't find anything about it on the internet.

Anyway,

When creating a table in MS Word 2007 I can move the table around and format it however I want, etc. But sometimes when I move it, out of the blue it suddenly sticks to one of the margins (usually the left one) and a vertical section of it disappears. 
When I try to realign the table using the options and align it to centre the table will only align halfway down so that i have the top half aligned nicely but the bottom half isn't.

When I try to move the table again however, it immediately sticks the the margin again.

This also occurs when I try to change the text type of the table.

Attached Is an image of my predicament.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 table Issues*

Then don't move it around. :tongue:

Actually it looks like you just moved it too far over to the left so part of it runs off the page, you can easily move it back over again. If you set it too close to the edge however then it will snap over to the margin again. That and that table looks too big to fit on one page.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 table Issues*

Hi nabonidus,

What formatting (eg centre or left +/- value) & text wrapping (eg around) is applied to the table?


----------



## Nabonidus (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Word 2007 table Issues*



lorjack said:


> Then don't move it around. :tongue:
> 
> Actually it looks like you just moved it too far over to the left so part of it runs off the page, you can easily move it back over again. If you set it too close to the edge however then it will snap over to the margin again. That and that table looks too big to fit on one page.


I wish it was as as simple as that...

In this instance I don't need to move it around, but I do need to enlarge the text which produces the same outcome.

To answer the second part, the table worked at the same size when I created it, then I do something else (nothing specific) in the document, come back to it, try to move it and that happens (what is in the picture). 

One thing I didn't mention as well is that if you try and move it with the mouse it moves to take up the whole page with its representation. i.e. Like normally when you move a table just the outline shows up in snipped lines, it does that but fills up the whole page.
__________________________________________________________________________________________
Macropod, the alignment is centre currently. I had the problem when I posted this issue a few hours ago and have closed the document and opened it again and the issue has gone - but this doesn't usually happen; the issue usually persists so I still wouldn't mind how to fix this. 

When I have the issue, the alignment is left. Thinking that that is the problem I move it to centre but then it reverts back to left as soon as you try to move the table.
Currently the text wrapping is 'around'. I'm not too sure what it was when the problem was evident. Sorry.

Hope that helps and hope my explanations are good enough.


Edit: I'll try and create a video the next time it happens since I'd assume that it would be the easiest way to show you guys what happens.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 table Issues*

Hi nabonidus,

You might find that simply changing the layout from 'around' to 'none' and back rsolves the issue.


----------



## Nabonidus (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Word 2007 table Issues*



macropod said:


> Hi nabonidus,
> 
> You might find that simply changing the layout from 'around' to 'none' and back rsolves the issue.


Success! That worked but in the opposite. Once I selected none it reverted to the annoying section disappearing act - reverting it to around fixed it.

Thanks for the help.


----------

